# My mother's apartment / Crooked Landlords / Help?



## Chuck71

Not a usual post for me I guess. For the most part I have discussed my mother's death on my LaD thread. I meant to as far back as early '17 but.... "things happen" and I just kept it where it was. I am posting here to 1-semi-start a thread and 2-ask for some advice.

Mom was told she was going to be placed in a rehab facility on 11-10-16. On the days leading up to and the 9th everything was cleared out of her assisted living apartment. She had maybe spent two nights there in the last month. So on 11-9-16 everything was removed and the key was turned in to the then manager. The manager said mom would be docked for several days of due rent BUT the rest would be refunded....to me. I left my phone # and address. I assumed it would take several months for the remaining balance (security deposit) to be sent. After a few months I stopped by a couple times a week and got nothing. No # to call. Mom's old friends said it was really hard to catch her.

Well....life got in the way with EQs brother going downhill faster than expected. Between my mourning, her mourning, propping the other up at times....time got away. EQ asked whatever happened to this situation. I proceeded to run by mom's old place just to see if anyone might be there. Sholly be.... manager was there....actually the old one who was there most of the years mom resided there. I asked when would be a good time to stop by and talk to her about mom's security deposit and she stated the following Monday. She seemed annoyed I even bothered her (I did later see she was "on vacation") but ummmm she lives on facility grounds??? Anyhows she slammed the door as I was leaving. Oh well.... I'll by-pass her then. Luckily the "on vacation" sign did list a #. Funny...mom lived there nearly four years and that was the first time I ever saw a damn home office #. 

I contacted the home office. They were pleasant at first. As was I. Until they informed me that my mother moved out of the apartment on 11-30-16. Somewhat odd I told the lady on the other end, being mom died 11-29-16. I was patched through to the supervisor. She said the same thing, said she even talked to the manager of mom's facility when she died (she also said she remembers nothing). Now the kicker.... 1-"You should have looked into this, I mean this has been two years ago" might I add there was almost a chuckle in her voice. I reiterated I did, the day I turned mom's key in. At the time I thought she may eventually come home to die and I would need all the $ owed to mom for nursing care. The supervisor again said the previous manager remembers nothing of me turning in the key and she virtually repeated the "you should have looked....." I ended the call immediately. Nothing more was to be gained, that way.

The first thing I am going to do is request the forms where it states mom's last day was 11-30-16. I'm curious to know who signed "that one." But after that, what is next. Is this a civil matter? Any input would be greatly appreciated. 

For some reason I'm thinking wouldn't HUD be of help? There has to be something in place for the elderly to keep from being ripped off. I even have confirmation mom's cable boxes were turned in 11-9 and turned off 11-10. I'd rather try it the nice way but it has touched a nerve. Writing an op-ed to their newspaper would not bother me in the very least. My biggest fear is those thieves will get away with it because I would have to hire an attorney and pay out the arse.

Again....I welcome ANY advice on this.


----------



## red oak

I would at least talk to lawyer.

If any of it was covered by insurance you may be able to get them involved.

As for things in place to keep elderly from being ripped off, watch your p.'s and q.'s.

A person needs to protect themselves. https://www.ocregister.com/2018/09/...-system-like-a-plague-on-our-senior-citizens/

Book Review: GUARDIANSHIP: How Judges and Lawyers Steal Your Money M. Larsen, Ed., 2016; Pub: Janet Pipes; ISBN: 9780692586211.


> Setting the stage for Michael Larsen’s collection of personal accounts of escalating crimes against the elderly in probate courts, one typical story from the reference manual, GUARDIANSHIP, describes the techniques probate judges, attorneys and predatory guardians use to plunder the wealth of the elderly, destroying their remaining years


EDIT: If this violates the rules my apologies. Just hoping to share helpful information.


----------

